#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Venture Capitalism- Workshop

## sundarceg

VENTURE CAPITALISM:

Starting your own company is no longer just a distant dream. Presenting "Venture Capitalism", the first of its kind workshop at Kurukshetra - 2014. Powered by emergent entrepreneurs and a venture capitalist himself, this workshop is sure to provide you with a great learning on securing the means to realize your potential and also an insight into the right people to approach.

Registrations are now open!! Visit kurukshetra.org.in/workshops/VENTURE for more details.  





  Similar Threads: workshop technology workshop Venture Capitalism- Workshop Thinking about capitalism by jerry z  muller ebook free download pdf Book for workshop

----------

